# Optical Forums > The Job Board >  Full Time Optometrist- Full-time Optometrist needed at a growing,well-established pra

## MichaelGuessford

*Growing, well-established Optometry practice in Olympia, WA needs a full-time Optometrist - $140K-150K base + production bonus potential!*
*Responsibilities of the Optometrist (OD):*

Provide scheduled routine vision examsSee 38-42 patients/dayPatients range from adult to geriatric
*Benefits for the Optometrist (OD) position:*

Tech assistanceCompensation: $140K-150K base + production bonus potential of $10K, $15K, or $20KBenefits include paid health and dental insurance
*Requirements of the Optometrist (OD):*

Doctor of Optometry degree (O.D.)Excellent clinical and communication skillsAbility to thrive in a team environment
Make all inquiries directly through Katie Mares
Phone/Text: 540-491-9105 
Email: kmares@etsvision.com
Website: www.etsvision.com
Job Code: WA-KM-4556-1222
ETS Vision specializes in recruiting Optometrists and Ophthalmologists for top practices across the country. All conversations and inquiries are completely confidential. All fees are paid by the client (hiring/selling practice). If you are now or will be seeking an opportunity, send your resume/CV TODAY!

----------

